# N/A Question



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

Ok ,

So now I have 91 intake cam/header/cat back/cai/tming advance


My fist question is I am letting more air flow threw now but will I have to upgrade my fuel system to keep it balanced?

Or will the Ecu balance it for me...?

Second Question, Will the JWT ECU really be worth it other than killing the rev and speed limiter?
I don't want to go and blow +500 for nothing.



Thanks,
Rob


----------



## hpro123 (Apr 30, 2002)

No, you do not need to upgrade your fuel system.
Stock is more than sufficient for N/A applications. The MAF/ECU combo will take care of it.

As for the ECU, JWT is (according to all who have it) actually better than stock but certainly not worth $500+ unless you value the limiter removal a lot. Nost people calim that the speed and rev limiter removal alone is worth the price though.

Chris

Chris


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

Thanks for the info...

I guess turbo/nos/cams... would be worth the ecu upgrade...
but like I said I can't see myself spending that much money to remove limiters......


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah you can remove the B14 limiter(speed) for about $5.00 if you know what you are doing.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

I also heard if I hook up a g20 p10 i think...ecu I will remove both rev limiter and speed limiter..

that also sound like a good idea being i just ordered s3 cams..


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

That G20 P10 ECU probably wouldnt work right in a 99'. Also I dont think anyone has an ECU to remove the Rpm limiter, raise them yes, but not remove. You really wouldnt want to remove it anyway. If you are getting cams get a JWT. It will be worth it.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

Sorry I meant raise the redline to 7700..


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

here is the link I was directed to when someone said it could be done..

http://g20style.com/how_to_wire_a_95.htm


edit: I guess it was 7500 rpms


----------

